# Big Dump in the Mountains



## thayes (Aug 25, 2006)

The news said 11 inches in Vail last night and 8+ in Frisco


----------



## vaultman14 (Feb 3, 2006)

its snowing in gunny and CB


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Roads are pretty bad I would assume? I'm making the trip from the FR across Hwy 50 for a Westwater trip. Gotta make it this evening.......whatdya think, will Hwy 50 or I-70 be better????


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Bring it on...
Roaring Fork has been get'n some. Aspen reports flurries. Still cold and rainy in bonedale. WhiteLightning email me your contact info to [email protected] lets talk about work and what I'm doing.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

Hurray for El Nino!


----------



## willieWAO (Jun 14, 2005)

AH Yes, the twelth year is upon. Good shredding awaits us, and a subsequent high water year. Bring it on!


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

We thought last year would be a big water year also. But the old sublimation took all the super high water from the Poudre. I am going to be pessimistic about the upcoming seasons. Then if the epic happens it will be a surprise.


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

*Daawwww! *


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Nice photo!


----------

